# Gerald Wallace re-signs with Bobcats



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*



> July 9, 2007 - 4:29 am
> Charlotte Observer -
> Those around the Bobcats expect to re-sign Gerald Wallace very soon to a contract worth more than $60 million, the Charlotte Observer is reporting.
> 
> Wallace, who finished the season strong for Charlotte, averaged 18.1ppg, 7.2rpg and 2.6apg in 2006/07.


- RealGM

i wuldnt low-ball wallace but i wuldnt give him over $10 million a year either (now with J-rich on the roster).
not a huge charlotte fan or nething but i'd be pissed to see wallace get lewis-type money (which lewis didnt deserve either).


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

We can give him that 6th year so it might end up being around 10 million a year. We just need to re-sign him and as long as were not paying him 12+ million I think we'll be alright


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Rumor:Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

12 million would be the high end of what was expected.Honestly he's worth more than that if Lewis is worth 15 million and Billups is worth 12.Wallace is 25 years old and he's been getting better every season.As far as I am concerned he's a better player than Rashard Lewis.Only thing Lewis does better than Gerald is score and he's not that much better at that.Gerald is better at every other aspect of the game and he's better at every other aspect of the game by a big margin.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Rumor:Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

Actually Gerald will be 25 two weeks from today


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Rumor:Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

Dammit. This is the floor for a deal with Deng/Gordon now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Rumor:Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

Gordon is one of the most one dimensional players in the league.Gerald is one of the most multi-dimensional players in the league.They have nothing to do with each other.The Bulls fans won't have to worry about Gordon's extension.Paxson is going to ship Gordon off to some sucker before he pays him half what Gordon thinks he's worth.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Rumor:Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

Charlotte Observer - 


> Bobcats executive vice president Bernie Bickerstaff said talks continue with free agent Gerald Wallace, who recently opted out of his contract.
> 
> There's "nothing adversarial" about the negotiations, Bickerstaff said. Published reports indicate Dallas, Miami and Detroit might also be interested in Wallace.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Rumor:Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

That makes it seem like there isn't anything in place. I just wish we could go ahead and be done with this


----------



## dnbman (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Rumor:Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

The deal's done and apparently less than 60. Too lazy to post the link, but it's on the Observer website.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Wallace To Sign With Charlotte For Over $60 Million?*

I would wager that the bonuses are related to the number of games played and that this deal is really going to end up costing around 12 million a year if he stays healthy.If we get him for less than 10 million our front office should be ashamed of itself.Absolutely no way in hell Gerald is worth half what Lewis got.If the contract starts out low and escalate between 8 to 10 percent per year we'd still have something at least around five or six million left under the cap and then we could use all or part of the MLE(5.3 million).Next order of business would be Okafor's extension and personally I wouldn't want to pay Emeka more than Gerald got.
http://www.charlotte.com/456/story/193233.html


> The Charlotte Bobcats and free-agent forward Gerald Wallace have agreed to a contract, the Observer has learned.
> A source close to the negotiations said Wallace will sign a six-year deal worth $57 million. The sixth year of the contract will be Wallace's option. *He also can earn bonuses worth as much as $2 million each season.*
> Wallace's contract with the Bobcats, who obtained him in the NBA's expansion draft in 2003, expired at the end of last season, and he briefly became a free agent.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

57$ million for six years seems like a steal considering what Rashard got.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes! Definitely a sigh of relief for Bobcat fans I'm sure. The playoffs are now a more definite possibility.

It's pretty sad though to see what Gerald's going to make after seeing what Rashard just signed for. Blasphemy.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Niccceeeeee. Finally this is done and we don't have to worry about it. We got a big bargain with this though

[Felton/J-Rich/Gerald/Fabio or May/Emeka] damn if we can avoid injuries (which is probably going to be really hard) this team is going to be fun to watch


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

SOLID!

Where's my seat on the Bobcat's bandwagon? Management stepped up and kept Wallace in Charlotte - and for cheaper than what Rashard Lewis got in Orlando. 



Diable said:


> As far as I am concerned he's a better player than Rashard Lewis.


agreed



Diable said:


> Gordon is one of the most one dimensional players in the league.Gerald is one of the most multi-dimensional players in the league.


co-sign on that as well.



nutmeged3 said:


> We got a big bargain with this though


True dat! With the combination of Wallace at a good price and (arguably) J-Rich at an elevated level, contracts cross each other. Charlotte will, overall, spend about the right ammount of money for quality starters now. Question will be (obviously) to the Bobcats keep Okafor?


----------

